# training in rochester ny



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

Was looking for a good all around group or club to get my dog into. Cant find a place that is taking new members. Does anyone in the area know of a good place for training?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Any of these help?

rochester ny dog training clubs - Google Search


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I do rally at Denali...its fun and I think they are starting new classes too...and outside of rochester in Farmington is Boomtowne they have obedience and agility classes


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

DOTCORNY has classes all of the time too. We have done a few flyball tournaments there the venue is nice.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry forgot to add Dog training in Rochester, New York is a great place too. I did Caja's CGC and some other stuff there. Amanda is great with dogs but I am not sure how much she is teaching right now.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Dogs at your Feet is another great place located in Henrietta. Jodi does classes and in-home training if needed. She also does dog-sitting and has a background in GSDs. I took a class with her and also have had her watch my dogs many times. From her site you can see she has a good sense of humor too. She also supports local rescues by donating her time to evaluate dogs.
Home: Dogs at Your Feet


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

I train with Bob Minchella, minchelladoc.com


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I train with Upstate K-9


----------



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

VomBlack said:


> I train with Upstate K-9


do you know if they are taking new members?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are, they took the winter off to train new decoys, so shoot him an email. Training isn't starting up again until the weather breaks.. which actually may not be much longer since it's been so ice this weekend. :wild:


----------



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

Vom thanks for the info. I got in touch with them yesterday and when the weather is nice they are going to look at my dog.Thanks for the info.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

No prob, hope to see you and your puppy out there.


----------

